# San mai kitchen knife



## hellize (Sep 1, 2017)

Good day,


Have a kitchen knife for today 
The blade is a motorcycle chain san mai with an 5160 core. The handle is padouk with copper bolster.

Hope you like it!


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 1, 2017)

Hell yeah! Looks really nice. How did the motorcycle chain turn out is it dead smooth and solid or are there some pores left?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

Is it the photos or is the knife spine concave from tip to heel?


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 1, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Is it the photos or is the knife spine concave from tip to heel?


I was about to say the same thing but I feel like it's an optical illusion with the handle curving downwards slightly and the continuous curve of the spine perhaps


----------



## hellize (Sep 1, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Is it the photos or is the knife spine concave from tip to heel?



Just the photos


----------



## hellize (Sep 1, 2017)

merlijny2k said:


> Hell yeah! Looks really nice. How did the motorcycle chain turn out is it dead smooth and solid or are there some pores left?



Thanks!  
Nop, no pores here! Those damn rubber o-rings were burned out of the chain previous to forging


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 1, 2017)

I like it! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Kenny (Sep 1, 2017)

Apsolutely beautiful!


----------



## hellize (Sep 2, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> I like it! :doublethumbsup:



Thank you, Sir!


----------



## hellize (Sep 2, 2017)

Kenny said:


> Apsolutely beautiful!



Glad you like it, mister!


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 4, 2017)

That's a sweet looking blade! Keep'em coming.


----------



## hellize (Sep 4, 2017)

Drosophil said:


> That's a sweet looking blade! Keep'em coming.



Thanks!  
Unfortunately I rarely make kitchen knives and I don't know if other types are welcome here.


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 5, 2017)

hellize said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately I rarely make kitchen knives and I don't know if other types are welcome here.



Sure, you just have to say that your viking axes are actually cleverly disguised mezzalune. :whistling:

Unfortunately, I'm about to burn through this year's knives and stones budget, but I'll get in touch with you when the bank account is full again and, if you want to make another one, I'll be more than happy to take it off your hands. Gotta support fellow Transylvanian craftsmen.


----------



## hellize (Sep 6, 2017)

Drosophil said:


> Sure, you just have to say that your viking axes are actually cleverly disguised mezzalune. :whistling:
> 
> 
> Hahaha "cleverly disguised mezzalune"


----------

